# Arctic Armor?



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone use an arctic armor suit? I would appreciate some opinions cons/pros? I am thinking about buying the camo suit for hunting and ice fishing. They are pretty expensive but not much more than the cost of a good pair of bibs and coat from basspro or cabalas. One question I have is the material quite? Thanks for any help Joel


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Also where is the best place to buy one?


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

its quiet,buy it,youll be happy.its actually cheap if you use it all year like i do.got mine at fish 307.com


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

check out sno suit... 

www.snosuit.com I love mine


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Do a search on this forum for it. This topic comes up every year with tons of replies. I would not consider it quiet for walking through the woods/brush. There are a couple of local stores that carry it. One is a shop in Waterford/Pontiac near Pontiac airport.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys I will definitely start the piggy fund for the suit I am impressed by it.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I love mine, have had it for 3 years and it has been great. I have never been cold in it and have been out on LSC in some really cold wind. it breaths pretty good and is waterproof, plus has some padding on the knees ( I tend to kneel on the ice instead of sit on a bucket) and on the butt. I layer with just a set of cableas ECW thermals and jeans. On all but the coldest/windiest days I usually have to leave the coat 1/2 unzipped to stay comfortably cool, LOL. Plus the floatation is a nice addition if you ever end up in the drink.

If I can add one vital piece of advice it is that you definatley need to try the suit on WITH your layers on before you buy. For some reason their sizing run funky sometimes (I'm 6 ft 220 and wear medium jacket and large bibs, others who are smaller that me wear bigger sizes!) With stuff like this the fit is critical. Too tight and the insulaton does not work very effectively and you will have cold spots and not be happy with your purchase. To big and it takes longer for your body to warm up the extra air in the suit and it will not be as warm. 

Even if you are gonna buy from an online vendor try to get some where local to try it on first or you may be disappointed. If you do a search here and other forums you will find people who absolutely hate this suit but usually it is rememdied by getting the correct size.

FWIW I got mine at KD's in Waterford (I think thats waterford there) on M59 and it was actually less expensive than buying on line.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have the Ice Armor and love them. I went to the Ice Armor from Carhart Extremes. Much lighter and warmer.


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

kbb3358 said:


> I have the Ice Armor and love them. I went to the Ice Armor from Carhart Extremes. Much lighter and warmer.


I purchased the suit last year. The only problem I have had is the velcrow boot covering is ripped on both legs, but this could be from my personel abuse. No water leaking problems and i got into the habit of sitting on the ice while fighting walleye in a heated trap guide. Definatly try them on, i too have a large jacket with xl pants. 

Buy a pair of 1800 thinsulate rubber boats and you will feel like a wind proof and water proof ice fishing machine.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

kbb3358 said:


> I have the Ice Armor and love them. I went to the Ice Armor from Carhart Extremes. Much lighter and warmer.


The blue stuff? (or grey for the extreme) yeah we are talking apples and you are talking hockey, LOL

J-


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought the Arctic Armor suit last year, and I have to say I'm really not too impressed with it. I've gotten cold in mine, in not so cold conditions. It may be because of my awkward size (6'4" 170lbs). I had to buy an XL to get the proper length, but I found that even as a skinny guy, the bibs are pretty tight. I would hate to be a fat guy trying to fit into the bibs, because you're not going to. I needed an XL jacket to get the proper length, but it's much too wide for me. I could share the jacket with somebody else and still have extra room. I find that with the pants I get cold spots, especially down by my ankles, and the jacket allows quite a bit of cold air in. On the plus side, this suit is 100% waterproof. It does not leak. That's what I was really looking for. I would have bought the Ice Armor suit, but Arctic Armor was the only brand that made a suit that was long enough to fit me.


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I picked a camo suit up from dicks half off last year and love it. Waterproof,windproof, warm, not bulky, has a lot of pockets and use it in the boat, on the ice and may use it hunting deer this year. Haven't tested its floating ability yet and hoping that I don't have too!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

From the reviews I've read here it certainly comes down to how it fits you. I have had the jacket and bibs for two seasons and am quite happy with them. I am 6'/200# and use the XL jacket. There are draw strings on the mid and bottom of the jacket to adjust the taper. I can imagine anyone over 6'-3" having trouble with a proper fit and then getting cold air as a result.

I wouldn't buy one without trying it on first. Try KD's in Waterford. I got lucky and got the right fit buying mail order.

I love mine and have no regrets. If you go to their 'investor relations' link on their web site your email will go right to the CEO (learned from experience, don't be surprised if he calls you the same day). I'm sure he would be interested to hear of any sizing issues you may need addressed.

-Nate


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

naterade said:


> From the reviews I've read here it certainly comes down to how it fits you. I have had the jacket and bibs for two seasons and am quite happy with them. I am 6'/200# and use the XL jacket. There are draw strings on the mid and bottom of the jacket to adjust the taper. I can imagine anyone over 6'-3" having trouble with a proper fit and then getting cold air as a result.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one without trying it on first. Try KD's in Waterford. I got lucky and got the right fit buying mail order.
> 
> ...


fit is absolutley the number factor in liking this suit and Oddly enough (atleast 3 years ago when I got mine) IDI's sizing was kinda funky. I am 6'00 220 and wear a medium coat and large bibs and they fit perfect with my layers on under. I usually have to leave the coat 1/2 unzipped to stay comfortable (read not to hot, LOL). Not sure if IDI has gotten there sizing sqaured away, like I said I got my suit 3 years ago.

On mine I have about enough room to grab the front of the coat and pull about 2-3 inchs of slack outwards inthe front. This is with my layers, which is a pair of Cabelas extreme thermals, jeans and on the coldest days a 200weight polar tech fleece pull over.

I have talked to several of people who have complained about cold spots (usually the middle of the back) and when they exchanged for a different size they were fine.

With any kind of insulation you do not want it too tight as the insulation works by trapping air between you and the outside, your body heat warms the air and the insulation keeps the heat in. To tight and there is little to not air trapped to keep you warm. 

Too big and there is too much air for your body to warm and on real cold days you will not overcome the energy needed to warm that air and keep you warm as well. Plus too big and there are to many pathways for wind to come in and warm air to go out. 

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

I used the bibs before, arctic armor series and they were actually pretty comfortable. I'd imagine the jacket would top it off even better as well but they actually are selling on eBay right now, brand new, actual eBay store or you can go to the actual site who makes these suits and find a dealer by zip code. few places where i live actually sell the entire set up.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

UTEP said:


> I used the bibs before, arctic armor series and they were actually pretty comfortable. I'd imagine the jacket would top it off even better as well but they actually are selling on eBay right now, brand new, actual eBay store or you can go to the actual site who makes these suits and find a dealer by zip code. few places where i live actually sell the entire set up.


 
actually they actually sell the actual bibs and coat at an actual store right here in Metro Detroit. It's actually KD's in Waterford. Go in and try them on andyou could actually buy locally instead of ebay'ing for nothing.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

naterade said:


> actually they actually sell the actual bibs and coat at an actual store right here in Metro Detroit. It's actually KD's in Waterford. Go in and try them on andyou could actually buy locally instead of ebay'ing for nothing.


I see no need for commenting on my over excessive use of the word actual, even though I didn't double check what I wrote, haha. You honestly don't have anything else better to do, lol. Its just advice, give me a break, its not like I'm writting a report here or something. Anyways.... if you tried them on and know your size, why not use eBay, you'll save more money that way.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

this same thread was on here last year. Do a search and read those


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the Green Arctic Armor Plus coat for sale ,It was used one time ,Its too big for me ,$175 Its an XL


----------



## jnelson (Aug 19, 2009)

After repeated uses, and kneeling in rough ice conditions caused by freshly frozen slush, I found that my knees were leaking or sweating profusely. Either way, I had wet-spots on pants I had on underneath the garment. 

The suit kept me very warm however, down to -25 conditions, but did not breathe well. This caused issues when runnin' and gunnin' on warmer ice-days. By warmer, I mean above 0 degrees. 

I'm trying out the snosuit this year. From trying out friends' suits, it's the warmest and best padded I've had on thus far.

Joel


----------

